# R10 to Make a Showing at This Weekend's DTM Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just ran this Audi Sport preview press release for this weekend's DTM race. On the docket of activities is a cameo by the new Audi R10. The diesel-powered prototype will do a few demonstration laps, though won't see another competition run until next month's 24 Hours of Le Mans.
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

